# Advice about boat building



## Idratherbeoutside (May 27, 2010)

I have wanted to build a boat for a couple of years now. The boat that I been looking at has been a pirogue but is that the best boat for a duck hunter and a beginning boat builder? If it is not then what would be a good one?

Thanks, 

Eric


----------



## Gaducker (May 27, 2010)

gator boats duckhunter. A little more room. Pm me if you want an honest run down on wooden boat building. Heres a pic of mine.


----------



## RB8782 (May 27, 2010)

did you paint that or is that a wrap? it looks pretty good.


----------



## bocephus1 (May 28, 2010)

build a kara hummer, great one man boat and really cheap spent about $350 on mine.they work great with the small 5-6hp go-devils.


----------



## sticky28 (May 30, 2010)

hummer is the way to go. simple and cheap for the beginner. 3/4" plywood for the frames, 1/4" for the exterior and polyester resin (coat it on there well and dont worry about the cloth). the polyester is cheap and not that hard to work with especially if your not using cloth. i think this is the way to go for the beginner to get some experince in boat building.


----------



## Idratherbeoutside (May 30, 2010)

Is there anyone around mcdonough that has built a Hummer? I would like to see one in person.


----------



## Gaducker (May 30, 2010)

RB8782 said:


> did you paint that or is that a wrap? it looks pretty good.



Its camo sheet material put on with spar varnish.

like bed sheet material.


----------



## EEFowl (May 31, 2010)

I would recomend stitch and glue construction.  This is a fairly easy constructionn method.  You can find just about any style of boat plans for stitch and glue construction.  I built a Devlin Designs Mallard duck boat using this method almost 20 years ago and its still going strong.

EF


----------



## mello_collins (Jun 1, 2010)

check out my kara hummer build two years ago. Contact me for any questions.  for some reason it got put under upland birds. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=205186


----------



## Desert Rat (Aug 11, 2010)

I realize this thread is a slightly dated, but I'm looking at either the Dark Water or the Duck Boat as potential fishing boats. Looks like a may have to flip a coin. A couple of the finished out Dark Waters a really good looking boats. The Duck Boat look like it has potential for a good looking fishing boat also.
I have the tools. I have the time, generally. I'm sure I can scrounge the money, when my wife isn't looking.


----------

